# Red Rock creek saturday or sunday



## woopie (Mar 18, 2007)

Any one interesed in trying the creek out in the afternoon High tide is arround 2pm
Doug


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

hrrrmmm could be interesting Doug, we could be interested... we'll let u know!


----------

